# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  *کدوم دانشگاه؟+کدوم رشته دانشگاهی؟#نظرسنجی جامع(همه شرکت کنید)

## parham7983

لطفا شرکت کنید

----------


## moeinn

فعلا هیچی معلوم نیست تا زمان تعیین تکلیف شدن تاثیر معدل و ترمیم معدل بچه ها

----------


## reza2018

مهندسی هوافضا صنعتی شربف :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MeGa-Mind

داروسازی دانشگاه همدان

----------


## pegαh

داروسازی تهران :Yahoo (8):

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

یه جمله‌ی کلیشه ‌‌‌ای هست : به پزشکی علاقه دارم
من خودم معیار علاقه به پزشکی رو متوجه نشدم ، خودم چون به زیست شناسی علاقه داشتم(تنها درسی که مطالعه غیر درس داشتم) تجربی رو انتخاب کردم
اما هنوز تصمیم که بماند هیچ علاقه‌ قابل اتکایی به رشته های دانشگاهی ندارم!
چطور دوستان اینقدر شفاف به یه رشته و دانشگاه خاص علاقمند هستن ندانم :Yahoo (76):

----------

